
Washington DC Hacker News Meetup: Tuesday, April 4th - RKlophaus
https://www.meetup.com/hackernewsdc/events/238469671/
======
RKlophaus
Rusty the organizer here. I'm trying to reboot the Hacker News DC meetup after
a very long hiatus caused by startups and child-rearing.

All are welcome, hope you can make it. Looking forward to a great event!

------
jchiles
Sounds good - count me in!

